# FM July '15 Litters



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

This month I have just one litter, a Dutch one.  Both parents are Agouti Dutch, and the 5 babies born were 2 Agouti Dutch and 3 Black Dutch. Boys every one of them. Since I want more blacks, I decided to cull the Agoutis and keep the 3 Black ones.
Born on June 27th.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Good luck with those Dutch! x


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you! I am very excited.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry for not resizing the pictures. These are the three boys today, 23 days old.  
Patchwork, Sniffles and Trunk.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Congrats on your little black dutches! I find the mismarked one with the eye patch and a white ear is especially adorable, I must admit.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Zamwyn said:


> Congrats on your little black dutches! I find the mismarked one with the eye patch and a white ear is especially adorable, I must admit.


Thanks! Thank one is Trunk. They are so sweet all of them.


----------

